# Bought the girl I like a present for her Bday



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

So I went to NYC with 2 friends today to see Spider-Man on Broadway. Today also happened to be the birthday of the girl I have a huge crush on. So I decided, with some feedback from my friends, to get her a pink shirt saying I <3 NY. I gave it to her in front of 4 other girls and my roommate in the lobby and she said she loved it and hugged me and everyone said it was really cute and sweet. She thanked me again when she left and said that she would wear it this week.

Now if you excuse me I'm going to go have a heart attack.


----------



## SweetPinkDreams (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome! So nice of you.

I think it's time for you to be proud of yourself for your accomplishment instead of having a heart attack. :b


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm going to basque in the awesomeness of this for a while


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol That's awesome man! Congrats for following through on it!


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

Yay, Joe! You rock!


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

atta boy.


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your feedback. I greatly appreciate it


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

You are nailing it! Keep it up. When are you going to make a move?


----------



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

yager75 said:


> You are nailing it! Keep it up. When are you going to make a move?


Idk... Need more balls


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome job bro!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

offthechainjoe said:


> Idk... Need more balls


More than 2?

Go for it already


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

That's my boy joe!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

dat some sexy **** boi


----------

